# Automator



## Jax - Ange Noir - (15 Août 2008)

Une fois qu'on a créé un processus via Automator, comme le supprimer?

Le programme d'aide m'indique bien l'adresse où sont supposés apparaître mes processus. Le problème est qu'elle est erronée... enfin le dossier n'existe pas quoi.

Donc, moi, j'aimerai faire disparaître de mon clic droit tout mes petits essais d'apprentissage d'Automator.

Sur ce, bonne nuit.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Une fois qu'on a créé un processus via Automator, comme le supprimer?
> 
> Le programme d'aide m'indique bien l'adresse où sont supposés apparaître mes processus. Le problème est qu'elle est erronée... enfin le dossier n'existe pas quoi.
> 
> ...


Jette un il dans ordi/Biblio/Application Support/Apple/Automator/Workflows


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (15 Août 2008)

J'y ai cru un instant, malheureusement ils ne se trouvent pas là. Il y en a, mais pas les bons . Suis-je condamné à avoir tout mes stupides processus en clique droit jusqu'à la fin des temps?! ouin


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Août 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> J'y ai cru un instant, malheureusement ils ne se trouvent pas là. Il y en a, mais pas les bons . Suis-je condamné à avoir tout mes stupides processus en clique droit jusqu'à la fin des temps?! ouin


Modifie un de tes processus et regarde l'heure ensuite via Finder Pomme-F et fais la recherche avec date de modification=aujourd'hui


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Août 2008)

Aide Automator a dit:
			
		

> Suppression d'actions d'un flux de travaux
> 
> Il existe plusieurs façons de supprimer des actions.
> 
> ...



Trouvé en tapant simplement "Supprimer" dans l'aide


----------



## claud (2 Novembre 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> Une fois qu'on a créé un processus via Automator, comme le supprimer?
> 
> Donc, moi, j'aimerai faire disparaître de mon clic droit tout mes petits essais d'apprentissage d'Automator.


J'ai rencontré le même problème.

Je les ai trouvés dans : "ma" Blibliothèque/Workflows
(du moins ceux liés à un clic droit;les autres sont là où on les a mis)

Que l'aide est médiocrement faite !

Edit: grâce à Spotlight


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (3 Novembre 2008)

J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil mais je n'ai pas trouvé HD:Bibliothèque:Workflows... merci quand même.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2008)

Jax - Ange Noir - a dit:


> J'ai jeté un coup d'oeil mais je n'ai pas trouvé HD:Bibliothèque:Workflows... merci quand même.



Claud avait pourtant spécifié "ma" Bibliothèque...

C'est à dire ~/Bibliothèque et non pas /Bibliothèque

C'est à dire : /Macintosh HD/Utilisateurs/nomabrege/Bibliothèque


----------



## Nicolas R (1 Mai 2009)

Je confirme, c'est dans la bibliothèque/workflow de l'utilisateur de session qu'on trouve les process créés par automator, qu'il s'agisse des actions de dossiers ou des trucs en clic droit.


----------

